

Free realtime tech support service - vahn_kaiser
http://homifix.com/

======
neil_s
I can't find out how the company makes money to sustain itself? Is it entirely
donation based? Or is it perhaps monetizing referrals for new products that
customers may need to buy. It might be hard for some users to trust a free
service if they don't know where the money comes from.

~~~
vahn_kaiser
I would assume that at this stage its using private funding and any donations
it receives. The monetizing options could be quite a few, from referrals, to
1st/2nd level tech support outsourcing, product recommendations when someone
realizes they need a new spare part or an accessory.

------
Panos_K
Greets from Panos@Homifix.com

To answer your question, we have various income streams which Vahn_Kaiser
predicted... 1) we mainly outsource our services to Tier 3 and Tier 2 Tech
device manufacturers. Also, donation and "Deal of the Day" which will be
introduced this coming June are a couple of additional income streams.

Hope that helps... :-)

